# Termites, or...?



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Suggest you call the tent folks and tell them you found critters. Let the pros tell you what it is.


----------



## LRC (May 28, 2021)

SW Dweller said:


> Suggest you call the tent folks and tell them you found critters. Let the pros tell you what it is.


Yep, did that already for sure. Gotta wait til Monday - Le sigh 
Closest I can come to IDing them in a wood mite but, as you implied, I'm no pro.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

They look like spiders. Maybe related to mites.

Boy, that was freaky, thinking I was enlarging a still photo, only to have it move all around!!!


Look at these photos to see what looks familiar. That one photo in your post #1 has a distinct separate abdomen. Lots of insects like moist or rotten wood.





__





wood mite body vs spider - Google Search






www.google.com





Not termites, not an expert, just have seen many in different locales. The pest guys come here infrequently


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

It's not any termite I have ever seen, so I would say no. However Perhaps it's some mutant form in Ca?... just kidding.
I don't know what they are, but not termites.


----------



## marycrawford (7 mo ago)

They are looking like termites. Dry wood termites, which are most prevalent in Southern California, have established a reputation for devouring any wooden structures.

Termites not only have the power to destroy your house's foundation, but they may also put a great deal of unnecessary stress on you.

Many do-it-yourself methods are available for getting rid of these insects, but they risk worsening the situation. Search for expert pest control instead.


----------

